# Bad Pyrmont



## Wedaufischer (12. April 2003)

Moin, moin Mädels, #h #h 

Ich habe eine Kur (04.06 - 25. 06) genehmigt bekommen und die soll mich nach Bad Pyrmont (hoffentlich richtig geschrieben)  bringen.

Hat jemand von euch sachdienliche Hinweise  wo man in dieser Ecke anglen kann und wo man die entsprechende Angelerlaubnis herbekommt? Ich bin im Moment #c .

Jeder Tipp ist willkommen.  Vielen Dank voraus. :m


----------



## Klausi (13. April 2003)

Wo liegt denn das ? Ich denke Du sollst dich auf einer Kur auskurieren und nicht angeln


----------



## Dorsch1 (13. April 2003)

@ Klausi

Bad Pyrmont liegt im Weserbergland.
Ist in der Nähe von Hameln,Bad Eilsen.

@ Wedaufischer

Ich glaube Angeltreff kann Dir da weiterhelfen.


----------



## Klausi (13. April 2003)

Danke für den Tip. Man lernt eben nie aus.:q #h


----------



## Dorsch1 (13. April 2003)

@ Klausi

Hier werden Sie geholfen.:m


----------



## karlos (13. April 2003)

Hallo Wedaufischer, ich habe fast 15 Jahre in Bad Pyrmont gewohnt. Meine Söhne sind hier geboren.
Der Ort ist ca. 15000 Einwohner groß und liegt ca 18 Km. von Hameln , der Rattenfängerstadt entfernt.
Hameln hat ca. 40000 Einwohner, sonst ligen im weiteren 
umkreis nur noch kleinere Gemeinden. 
Das Durchschnittsalter der Einwohner von Bad Pyrmont liegt bei , man höre und staune, 68 Jahren. Das kommt dadurch, dass sich hier viele Rentner aus z.B. Berlin  und anderen Teilen Deutschlands angesiedelt haben. Für junge Leute ist hier tote Hose.
Der Kurgarten ist allerdings sehr schon.
Kurschatten trifft man z.B. in "Pappies Weinstuben " opder im 
"Jägerlatein". Es ist allgemein ordentlich teuer  in Pyrmont.
Angeln kann man hier an der "Emmer" einem kleinen Fluss der ca. 10 Meter breit ist. Ist aber nicht so doll.Weiterhin gibt es dann die Weser. Diese erreicht man in ca 10Km. Enfernung in Richtung Hameln, bei Dem Ort Emmerthal oder Ohr.
Sonst ist hier mit angeln auch tote Hose.
Solltest du noch besondere Fragen haben, werde ich sie dir gern beantworten.
Karlos


----------



## Wedaufischer (13. April 2003)

Schon mal danke für die Antworten. #h 

@Klausi, ja auskuriern schon, aber man muß doch noch was Freizeit haben? ;+ 

@Karlos,
Schatten, na ich weis nicht so recht bei diesem Durchschnittsalter :q . 

@Dorsch1,
Angeltreff? Ist der zu der Zeit auch dort? oder was meinst du? #c


----------



## vincent (6. Mai 2003)

Ich wohnte 15 jahre im Emmerthal, Ca 12 Km von Bad Pyrmont
entfernt,hahe Hameln.Da der warmwasser auslauf von kernkraftwerk Gröhde in der nahe ist ,ist das wasser recht warm.
Angeln verein emmerthal gibt tageskarteen aus und man kann recht gut Aal,Karpfen(in den buhnen) alle weiß fisch und auch Zander.:s  
petrii heil!!:a


----------



## schroe (6. Mai 2003)

Hallo Wedaufischer,

wenn´s an die Weser bei Hameln gehen soll,.... Karten bekommst du bei Andre´s Angeloase, Am Güterbahnhof 1 in Hameln.
Vergiß die Feeder und die Zanderrute nicht.
Ist ein Top Revier.:m

Das Kraftwerk mit Warmwassereinlauf ist in Grohnde.


----------



## Wedaufischer (9. Mai 2003)

*Danke Schroe+vincent*

Hallo Mädels, hallo vincent, hallo Schroe, #h #h 

Sorry, war leider eine Woche absolut "out of order", deshalb erst jetzt mein dankeschön an dich und vincent für den/die guten Tipp/s. Werde ich mir gleich mal notieren. #4 

Weis bloß nicht ob es mit kaputtem arm noch richtig schnackelt oder ob ich mir die Kur ganz von der backe putzen muß? ;+ ;+


----------



## schroe (10. Mai 2003)

Hallo Wedaufischer,
hört sich gar nicht gut an. 
Wünsche dir auf jeden Fall gute Besserung und immer dran denken:
"Auf Regen folgt Sonne"


----------



## Wedaufischer (3. Juni 2003)

*Freizeitangebote im Weserbergland*

Moin moin Mädels, #h #h 

da es Morgen losgeht habe ich noch die Gelegenheit benutzt, um mich noch ein wenig über die Umgebung rund um Bad Pyrmont schlau zu machen.

Dabei ist mir folgender Link ins Auge gefallen, der gute Infos über die Freizeitangebote im Weserbergland enthält.

Ich habe mich dabei speziell auf das Angebot Angeln konzentriert


----------

